# Keyed Interlocks



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

Are there any economically priced keyed interlock systems available? The only one I'm familiar with are Kirk, they quoted me $1400 for 3 interlocks (1 key). Which is out of my price range. Any other names out there?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

searching will yield several names 

allen bradley
*Skorpion Trapped Key*
Castell


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Superior Interlock is who I use, better pricing that Kirk-Key.





Superior Interlock Corporation - Key Interlocks System Manufacturer


Key interlocks system manufacturer servicing the special needs of domestic and international companies insuring that personnel and equipment are safeguarded.



www.superiorinterlock.com


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

If somehow you can use 2 interlocks and one key, let me know. We have an old unused elec building with a few Kirk interlocks for the taking.

Tim


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I also have several 2lock/1 key setups laying around.


----------

